# Neue Funktionen



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2008)

Hallo User/innen!

Es gibt wieder einmal eine neue Funktion im Forum:

Es wurde nun ein RSS-Viewer eingebaut, mit dem man schon mal eine Hand voll RSS Feeds betrachten kann. Wenn jemand nen Vorschlag für einen weiteren interessanten RSS Feed hat ... immer her damit. 

Zu finden ist das alles hier:

Portal -> Menü (links) -> Tools -> RSS-News

oder hier:

Alle Seiten (oben) -> Nützliche Links -> RSS-News

Anregungen, Kritik oder gar Lob - wie immer hier und gerne.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Hallo Jo,
zum Thema Technik hätte ich noch www.heise.de und www.onlinekosten.de

Thema Sport : www.kicker.de


Und der H-G RSS-Feed läuft schon seit anfang an auf meinem Desktop

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

... so soll es sein ...  

heise.de und kicker.de hinzugefügt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Achso, Lob vergessen  
Prima Sache, ich persönlich nutze aber weiterhin meinen Desktop News Reader  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Ist doch auch ok ...  

... solange du den H-G Feed mitliest.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Aber natürlich,
hier sowie auf der Arbeit  



Uwe


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Es gibt ne kleine Neue Funktion im Forum:

Im Editor findet ihr nun dieses Symbol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wozu isses da?
Damit könnt ihr anderen Usern schnell und einfach erweiterte Informationen aus Wikipedia zur Verfügung stellen - ähnlich den Crosslinks im Forum.

Wie gehts?
- Gebt einen Begriff ein, zB. Gambusen
- wählt diesen Begriff aus, so das er dunkel unterlegt ist
- klickt nun auf das Symbol

Habt ihr es richtig gemacht, sieht das im fertigen Beitrag dann zB. so aus:

[WIKI]Gambusen[/WIKI]


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Downloads geupdated

Unsere bisherige Download Sektion wurde aufgeräumt und auf eine aktuelle sichere Version geupgradet. Dies war mit Blick auf das bevorstehende Forums-Upgrade zwingend nötig geworden.

Sie sollte bis heut Abend wieder voll einsatzfähig sein und vor allem eingedeutscht.


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Hi Joachim.

Fleissig, fleissig! 
Hoffentlich klappt alles so, wie Du es Dir vorstellst...


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Grad getestet - Downloads funktionieren wieder - ich deutsch die nun noch ein ...


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Eindeutschen der Download-Funktion weitgehend abgeschlossen. 

Feedback wie immer erwünscht!


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Eindeutschen !? 
Download ? 
Feedback ? 

Also runterladen kenne ich... aber warum ist Rückfüttern erwünscht ?
 

Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Aber den Knopp "Downloads" oben im Menü haste schon gefunden? 

Es war ein englischsprachiger Mod, der nun eingedeutscht ist und von den bisherigen und oder künftigen Nutzern hat man als Techniker es durchaus auch mal gerne was zu hören, ob es denn nun beliebt ...


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Servus Joachim

Wie man sieht bin ich nicht der einzige der heute gearbeitet hat  

Spitze, die "DownloadsII" sind neu  sonst   wäre mir nix an der Useroberfläche aufgefallen, aber die Geburtstagsliste ist jetzt erweitert (heute morgens waren es noch 4 Geburtstagskinder, jetzt sind es 6   ), haben sich da heute noch zwei Geburtstagskinder registriert. Ah, doch noch neues, gerade gesehen, das "W" oben im "Antwortfeld".

Ps.: Die Idee mit dem Miniteich gefällt mir, überlege auch, ob man so "einen" nicht Indoor auch machen kann


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neue Funktionen*

Hallo Helmut.

Joachim dürfte das eher nicht gewesen sein. 
Derzeit ist wieder ein hilfreicher Geist von vBulletin namens "mystics" im Forum um die aufgetretenen Fehler zu suchen und zu beseitigen.

Hoffen wir, dass er es schafft.  Toitoitoi.


----------

